# Breeders! - Metallyticus splendidus



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 26, 2010)

I was browsing Wikipedia at the different types of Mantids, when I came across this shiny gem.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallyticus_splendidus

I was wondering if there were breeders in the US with this type of mantis?


----------



## massaman (Apr 1, 2010)

no dont think there ANY breeders of this species in the US!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2010)

I think Yen has it!


----------



## massaman (Apr 1, 2010)

but is he selling any is the next question!


----------



## sufistic (Apr 1, 2010)

Germany has _M. splendidus_ and _M. fallax_ in culture for a couple of years. I'm not sure whether Yen has it at the moment but if any _Metallyticus sp._ were to be in culture in the US, Yen should be the one to stabilize it.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 1, 2010)

I know Lars Einfeld had them, but that was around summer time, but i bet he still has them, but hes in germany. WWW.mantisanddragons.com


----------



## sufistic (Apr 2, 2010)

Emile said:


> I know Lars Einfeld had them, but that was around summer time, but i bet he still has them, but hes in germany. WWW.mantisanddragons.com


He does have them but they're his breeding stock and he's not selling any for now. Christian sells his but I don't think he'll ship overseas.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 5, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I think Yen has it!


 Nope i don't have any Rebecca. :tt2:


----------



## francisco (Apr 5, 2010)

HEllo,

Metallicus sp has been here in the US before, not sure of any breeding attemps.

I think we should try to breed our M maya so we can get an understanding as what Metalliticus sp required as they are somewhat similar.

francisco


----------



## gremlin123 (Apr 5, 2010)

I no, Christian, here in the forum have got Metallyticus fallax and Metallyticus spledius.

I think he have got some M.spledius in L2 or L3.

Lennard


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Apr 24, 2010)

I have ooths here in the us of both will keep you all posted on hatches  you must have firebrats and or springtails to feed as they are to small to feed f flys


----------



## revmdn (Apr 24, 2010)

Great looking species.


----------



## Hypoponera (Apr 26, 2010)

Lars does have _M. fallex _for sale! Go here and mid way down the list:

http://www.mantisanddragons.com/main/sites/pet-shop/startseite-petshop.php?art=2〈=eng

A subadult pair is selling for 180 Euros.

A little further down the list, he also is offering _M. splendidus _ooths for 200 Euros.

I'm not sure about shipping costs to the US. But if you've got the money he has 2 species to choose from.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 11, 2010)

Chrisp said:


> I have ooths here in the us of both will keep you all posted on hatches  you must have firebrats and or springtails to feed as they are to small to feed f flys


Wow they must be pretty small. How big are they once they reach adult?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 11, 2010)

Chrisp said:


> I have ooths here in the us of both will keep you all posted on hatches  you must have firebrats and or springtails to feed as they are to small to feed f flys


Where do you purchase firebrats and springtails?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 11, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Where do you purchase firebrats and springtails?


If you go to Other for Sale,Wanted, you'll find that Frey is offering firebratts. She lives in Poland but is reliable dealer and a package should reach you in about five days.


----------



## Chief Tom (May 13, 2010)

Hey Sufistic, what kind of Mantis is the one on your picture. I like that.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 17, 2010)

metals seem more like beetles than mantids from what I've seen on youtube.


----------

